# dds Plugin für CS2 Bridge



## GrandSurf (17. September 2005)

Ich nutze beruflich Photoshop CS2 und habe hier auch gleich wieder das dds Plugin eingebunden -  nur zeigt mir Photoshop nun über die Vorschau per  Picture Bridge keine Vorschau der dds Dateien mehr! Woran liegt das? Ist das vorhandenen Plugin noch nicht zur CS2 Version komp.?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. September 2005)

Hi,
für was ist den das dds Plugin notwendig?

Gruß


----------



## McAce (17. September 2005)

Soweit ich weiß ist das ein Plugin von Nvidia und speziell für  das erstellen Texturdateien.
Also man erstellt seine Textur und speichert sie dann mit dem Plugin als dds texturdatei ab.

Aber das löst nun das Problem nicht, sorry arbeite mit CS und da ist das kein Problem,
ich denke das weißt du selbst


----------



## GrandSurf (17. September 2005)

McAce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß ist das ein Plugin von Nvidia und speziell für  das erstellen Texturdateien.
> Also man erstellt seine Textur und speichert sie dann mit dem Plugin als dds texturdatei ab.
> 
> Aber das löst nun das Problem nicht, sorry arbeite mit CS und da ist das kein Problem,
> ich denke das weißt du selbst



Richtig, da geht es auch noch. CS2 kann mit dem Plugin auch dds bearbeiten aber Bridge zeigt es in der Vorschau nicht an!?


----------

